# Plowing Eastern Long Island



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

We are located in the Riverhead area. Looking for work to add to existing accounts. 98 Dodge Ram w/ 8' Western ultra mount (new this year) and Chevy short bed with 7' meyers.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Not sure if this guy is still looking, but you can give it a shot. 

Wanted: Sub-contractors with plow trucks and spreader trucks to plow and salt many locations throughout Nassau and Suffolk counties on Long Island. Many locations to pick from. First come first serve. Call Bill @ 631-878-5754


----------



## Kevo98 (Jan 20, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. I'll give him a shout.


----------

